# ROAD TRIP!!!!



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

On the 15th and 16th of May (weather permitting) Kim and I will be taking the Allegheny Valley 'on the road'. We'll be set up down by the 15" gauge railroad during the Gas-Up at the antique farm machinery club at Portersville (Pa - about 30 miles north of Pittsburgh)

We haven't finalized what buildings and scenery items will be going yet (since my construction plans for all this got put on hold back in December), but plans currently call for having up to 3 trains (one 32mm, two 45mm) running on temporary ground level tracks. We'll also be taking Thomas along, although, unless I get some of his issues sorted out, we aren't sure how much he will be running.

You're all welcome to come join us, and maybe bring something to run if you want.(We'll be using track power and R-1 curves)

I'll post photos here afterwards, if it works out....


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Later today, or early tomorrow we're going to go put down track. (stupid rain...) I decided to resurrect a couple mini scenes from my indoor layout since I didn't get the buildings I wanted made. 


















I THINK I'll have time to finish the wainwright shop, as well.... maybe.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Spent about 2 hours laying track this afternoon, then 3 more trying to get all the dips and bobbles out of it - "level" is a relative term over there, more like a 2% grade and a bunch of roots and low spots. 

I need to put out the trains, diecast cars and some more scenery in the morning, believe me, the car was FULL!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

How'd it go?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

LOTS of positive comments from everybody.... except my father (There's always one old grouch!)

Little train, littler train (My dad and grandpa built the 15" gauge one)









This guy has been on coffee break for the last 3 years... He reminds me of some of the guys I used to work with!









Spring time is for road work, no matter how small the road.









A passenger train pulls into the station right on time.... but is it yesterday's train?








Some scratch-bashed vintage construction equipment








Must be a used farm equipment dealership








Oils well that ends well








Thank God I'm not that country boy! (Too much like work!)









This is why I do this









It looked bigger on paper, honest!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job Mik! We had some gorgeous weather up here in Allegany I was told. I was recovering from some miner surgery and slept most of the day. 

Chas


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well looks like you pulled it off quit well and sure lots of work. Thanks for sharing. Later RJD


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. It really does help the aching, exhausted, irritableness fade, lol 

Now I get to clean the caterpillar guts off the track, fix the 'scale' stuff that was just a bit too fragile, regroup, and rethink before the fall show in October 

Being at an antique farm machinery show, I concentrated on trying to make enough different brands/types to be inclusive to the various members' interests. Not sure how many noticed, but only two actually commented on it -- possibly because of my era choice - the full sized late 20's stuff is getting very rare. I do know it made my mother, and bunches of little (and not so little) kids happy, and that's all that truly matters


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

My apologies on the pictures. They will return on the 22nd. I'm NOT 
paying to upgrade for something that has happened once in two years


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The pix are back... yay!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well looks like a fun day.....


Thats what this hobbies all about.


----------

